# Concerned with rust on Pipe Crawler from the tracks.



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi guys, it's me and my OCD again.

As you can see with my recent threads, I am making a complete analysis of my machine after it's first year of storage after being used last winter. 

It is a 2015 HSS928TC model from Honda. 

Yesterday I was checking the parts to grease according to the owner's manual:










So while looking for the zerk, I noticed that the PipeCrawler #6 here OEM Parts 

It was very rusted, even though, I shot my snowblower completly from head to toe with two can of Silicone Lube last year, even under the blower.




























It is also rusted on the wheel "sprocket crawler side" where the cotter pin is.

*Would you guys be concerned about this even if it's a 2015 model?* Everything is top notch even the auger teeth, except for this rusted bar.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

That piece is sold metal and the rust that you see is only surface rust. The reason it can not be painted is that half of it has to go through the right transmission and also the fact that couple of the bearings have to be slipped onto the shaft and worked into the transmission and also the inside wall of the chassis. 

I have a whole HS1132 apart right now on my bench, its a 1997 machine and the rod had just as much rust as yours does right now, so nothing to be concerned about. 

I'll post a picture tomorrow of what I usually end up doing, I paint the exposed bits that sit outside the right transmission, this way I dont have to look at that surface rust when I am peaking around the machine.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks you my friend.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Spray your whole machine top to bottom(except rubber tracks/parts) with Fluid Film, not silicone. 
Google and read up on it. You can buy it in 11oz. spray cans on ebay.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Keep that shaft well-greased. I learned the hard way when I had to change the shaft bearings. The shaft was so rusted, it was impossible to slide the bearing off. I had to cut the bearing with a Dremel tool to remove it. I didn't want to beat on the shaft or the bearing for fear of damaging the right transmission internals. 

When I had it apart, I drilled and tapped the right transmission case to install a grease fitting.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMHO I'd wire brush it and grease it. Silicone would be great to wipe it down after each use or for storage but it's not really going to hold up out in the elements as show by your rust.
Fluid film is good too.

Shop Fluid Film 11.75-oz Fluid Film Rust & Corrosion Preventive Penetrant & Lubricant at Lowes.com


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll third the Fluid Film recommendation. 

I started using it this year and so far I like it a lot. When spraying larger areas (like the inside of the auger housing), you may not like the smell though...sort of like a synthetic version of apple mash (from making fresh cider). I've gotten used to it.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I like Fluid Film for this appliction mainly because for seasonal touch up's , silicone/paint don't play well....

It's amazing on hedge shears.

My only gripe is that everything tends to want to stick to it as it, but that's just the nature of the beast


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

I coated the axels with marine grease and sprayed the hard to get to under carriage parts WD-40 Rust Inhibitor.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll try fluid film for under the snowblower. Fluid film looks to leave dirty stains. I watched some you tube videos. Thanks for the recommendations.

I just realised that we are a bunch of OCD freaks. I like it.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Comprehensive Corrosion Test: 46 Products Compared : Day At The Range


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

fake_usa said:


> Comprehensive Corrosion Test: 46 Products Compared : Day At The Range


WD 40 Specialist is what I'll get probably.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry double post


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I like the idea of adding a grease zirk though..... I have fought many a neglected machine trying to get those bearings off! Stay OCD my friend! Or is that CDO?! ;>P


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> So while looking for the zerk...


Not sure if you got beyond that part yet, but you will not find one...unless someone put one in after the factory.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Two questions.

1- Where can I find this WD 40 in Canada, can't find it at Canadiantire.ca .

2- where exactly can I install those Zerks?



jrom said:


> Not sure if you got beyond that part yet, but you will not find one...unless someone put one in after the factory.


Look picture #1 of my snowblower, you can see a Zerk just there.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Two questions.
> 
> 1- Where can I find this WD 40 in Canada, can't find it at Canadiantire.ca .
> 
> ...


I've never seen one with a grease fitting, but seems like there is one installed on the left side cover to grease the side transmission.
Hopefuly the new US spec HSS have that feature as well.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

There is always going to be a certain amount of surface rust. on non painted, blued or whatever else they use these days. just don't go losing any sleep on that 1.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

> ...there is one installed on the left side cover to grease the side transmission.


I finally see it. I wasn't looking between the cover and the track.



> Hopefuly the new US spec HSS have that feature as well.


At least on the 1332ATD, there is no more "Right Transmission". There's 2 sprockets on each side that are chain driven [left and right chains] on the inboard of the covers [stays], no zerks on anything I can see. The sprockets are pretty cheap, $1.95/ea x 4, no price on the chains yet. Looks like we'll be keeping chains well lubed. Interesting.

If this turns out to be a good design, at least Apple Guy will be happy


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Where can I find this WD 40 in Canada, can't find it at Canadiantire.ca


I see that amazon will only ship the WD40 within the US. Someone will know, or find out.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't put my hand on the WD-40 Long term corrosion inhibitor. My parents are in Florida right now, I might try to contact them.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I can't put my hand on the WD-40 Long term corrosion inhibitor. My parents are in Florida right now, I might try to contact them.


I know Action Truck Caps carries it, not sure if there is one in Quebec, but New Brunswick has one and they do ship.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could also hit it with some spray white lithium grease.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Is PL-100 any good?

As PowerShift and JnC mentionned, I shouldn't worry about this bar and I don't anymore... Still looking for that _WD-40 Specialist Long term corrosion inhibitor_ though.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

just slap some black grease on it.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

About the Zerk on the side of my machine. Which grease do I put in this? I just bought a grease gun today. I have this grease in hand. Mystik Low Temperature Grease | Canadian Tire











http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/heavy-duty-pistol-grease-gun-0282717p.html#.Vmod1ErhD48


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

From reading other posts on here, I decided to use Mobil 1 synthetic grease, also from Canadian Tire. Didn't like the reviews of any grease guns at Canadian Tire so I got a Lincoln brand one from Amazon.ca.


----------

